# Cairo english school?????



## Maroc_uk

Hi,

Anyone have any feedback regarding Cairo English School in new cairo. Thinking of applying for my son but not 100% sure about it. I am looking for a good british school in that area, but also as a muslim I would like for the school to concentrate on arabic and religion and to also be involved in the islamic events (Eid, ramadan, etc.). Any feedback would be helpful )


----------



## MaidenScotland

I am sure all schools have religion and Arabic in their curriculum however they wont concentrate on it for that you should send them to a state or religious school. All schools recognise Eid etc


----------



## txlstewart

They offer one class in Arabic along with the British curriculum. Depending on grade level, they offer Social Studies daily as well. Religion classes, either Muslim or Christian, are offered as well.


----------



## Lanason

My personal view is that NCBIS and MES are the best British schools in that area. However you pay more, but I think its worth it. Both schools require English to be fluent (if not 1st language) Lessons will be in English - most (/all) teachers wont speak Arabic. They will offer Arabic as a foreign language subject.


----------



## aykalam

However, if religion is a priority, MES don't do religious lessons either Muslim or Christian in Secondary i.e. from year7. I see this as a plus, but check with individual schools if this is a must for you.

At MES (I believe this applies to all international schools) Arabic and Social Studies are compulsory if mother tongue: my daughter is exempt and does AFL (Arabic as Foreign Language), and no SOCS. 

re CES my friends' kids were there for 1 year when they first moved to Cairo from London. This is about 4/5 years ago, and the school was fairly new and unorganised. Things may have changed for the better. I have visited the premises and the school certainly looks impressive but I would suggest you find out whether the teachers are actually qualified.

If looking for an Islamic School, Bedaya International is also in New Cairo.


----------



## Maroc_uk

Thanks guys.

Yes, all schools do offer arabic, religion and social studies due to the moe, but they dont concentrate much on them which is a shame.

I visited NCBIS and they dont follow the moe, also they are very selective which I didnt like (no equal oppurtunities, etc), there fees are also double that of MES! I also visited MES, they are good and the fees and standard are same as CES but they had a very stuck-up attitude which I didnt like.

I like bedaya but its american which I dont want.*

Really difficult choosing!! Im thinking of going for CES and then sending him for extra arabic/quran classes afterschool, but would love to have the whole package.


----------



## aykalam

Maroc_uk said:


> I visited NCBIS and they dont follow the moe, also they are very selective which I didnt like (no equal oppurtunities, etc), there fees are also double that of MES! I also visited MES, they are good and the fees and standard are same as CES but they had a very stuck-up attitude which I didnt like.


:confused2: Are we talking about the same MES here? this is the one Lanason and myself were referring to:

:: Modern English School Cairo - Home ::

Their fees are not on the website but I can confirm they are nor half the fees of NCBIS (I wish) neither same as CES. 

I guess attitude is something quite subjective 

There is another (newer) MES that stands for Modern Education School, I would not advise it at all.


----------



## Maroc_uk

aykalam said:


> :confused2: Are we talking about the same MES here? this is the one Lanason and myself were referring to:
> 
> :: Modern English School Cairo - Home ::
> 
> Their fees are not on the website but I can confirm they are nor half the fees of NCBIS (I wish) neither same as CES.
> 
> I guess attitude is something quite subjective
> 
> There is another (newer) MES that stands for Modern Education School, I would not advise it at all.


Yes, modern english school. I visited them, fees differ from CES by up to 1000gbp as the grades get higher so its quite similar. NCBIS fees start from 7000gbp...MES and CES start from 3200gbp...a big difference!

I didnt like modern education school.


----------



## Lanason

Maroc_uk said:


> Thanks guys.
> 
> Yes, all schools do offer arabic, religion and social studies due to the moe, but they dont concentrate much on them which is a shame.
> 
> I visited NCBIS and they dont follow the moe, also they are very selective which I didnt like (no equal oppurtunities, etc), there fees are also double that of MES! I also visited MES, they are good and the fees and standard are same as CES but they had a very stuck-up attitude which I didnt like.
> 
> I like bedaya but its american which I dont want.*
> 
> Really difficult choosing!! Im thinking of going for CES and then sending him for extra arabic/quran classes afterschool, but would love to have the whole package.


Of course NCBIS are selective - they are over subscribed and hence can be.
Why do you think people pay the NCBIS fees?
What do you call equal opportunities ??? They have entrance rules and stick to them.

I think you are finding it to difficult as you are looking for the impossible here.

I dont think CES will give you what you are looking for:- try Rehab English School :eyebrows:

By the way :- how old are your kids ??


----------



## txlstewart

The point of sending one's child to an international school is so the child will study the American or British curriculum. One class of Arabic a day is comparable to the one class of English. As for Religion--is it offered through your Mosque (to supplement what is taught in school? Perhaps a religious tutor would fill the gap....

Please remember that many of the international schools here have a high percentage of Egyptian students who are learning in a language that is not their first (and sometimes second), so cramming in even more things to study in the school day would be a bit overwhelming. Don't forget about travel time to and from school, time for homework, sports training, tutoring, family time--oh, and getting enough sleep on school nights! :-D


----------



## Lanason

txlstewart said:


> .....-oh, and getting enough sleep on school nights! :-D


The Teacher in you showing through :clap2:


----------



## Maroc_uk

Lanason said:


> Of course NCBIS are selective - they are over subscribed and hence can be.
> Why do you think people pay the NCBIS fees?
> What do you call equal opportunities ??? They have entrance rules and stick to them.
> 
> I think you are finding it to difficult as you are looking for the impossible here.
> 
> I dont think CES will give you what you are looking for:- try Rehab English School :eyebrows:
> 
> By the way :- how old are your kids ??


No equal opportunities as in they prioritise foreigners over locals which I dont agree with. If they choose according to academics, language, etc, then I understand, but not by race! Were in Egypt so they cant tell the locals that they are only considered once the foreigners get their place.

No school is perfect, but if im paying so much then I can be picky. Of course I will not find everything in one school so I need to compromise...as I said I may have to send my child to quran/arabic school to make up for that loss in british schools here. So far CES seems the best choice for us, my son will be entering 4yrs by the time he enters so he will be in KG1.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maroc_uk said:


> No equal opportunities as in they prioritise foreigners over locals which I dont agree with. If they choose according to academics, language, etc, then I understand, but not by race! Were in Egypt so they cant tell the locals that they are only considered once the foreigners get their place.
> 
> No school is perfect, but if im paying so much then I can be picky. Of course I will not find everything in one school so I need to compromise...as I said I may have to send my child to quran/arabic school to make up for that loss in british schools here. So far CES seems the best choice for us, my son will be entering 4yrs by the time he enters so he will be in KG1.




Yes we are in Egypt and they can and do tell locals they will be considered after foreigners get their place... no law against it as far as I know and then of course even if there is a law who the heck heeds it? Morally it is wrong a bit like Egyptians getting a cheaper price in shops compared to foreigners.


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes we are in Egypt and they can and do tell locals they will be considered after foreigners get their place... no law against it as far as I know and then of course even if there is a law who the heck heeds it? Morally it is wrong a bit like Egyptians getting a cheaper price in shops compared to foreigners.


NCBIS Admissions policy is:-

At least one parent of a child seeking admission to the New Cairo British International School must be a member of the Heliopolis Society of English Speaking Foreigners. This means that at least one parent must submit a fully completed application form for Society membership at the time of submitting their child’s enrolment form. Failure to complete the membership form properly may result in delays in processing your child’s application. 

While the New Cairo British International School maintains a general, non-selective intake, strong demand for places in the British stream has meant that the school has had to implement an enrolment policy to assist in prioritizing applications for those places that may come available: 

Priority 1: Given to English speaking expatriate foreigners 

Priority 2: Given to Egyptian families with siblings (brothers/sisters) currently attending NCBIS* 

Priority 3: Given to Egyptian families who do not already have siblings** in the school. These applications should ideally be supported by a letter from the Ministry of Education stating that the child has an official exemption from the Minister of Education to attend NCBIS. Places will be offered based on the ability of the applicant to contribute to the academic, sporting or artistic life of the school. 

Should there be too many applications from English speaking expatriate foreigners for the number of places available, then priority is given on the following basis: 

Priority A: Given to expatriate employees of Shell due to the company’s historic links and financial support that it has given to the school over the years 

Priority B: Given to British nationals 

Priority C: Given to nationals from English speaking countries in the British Commonwealth. 

Priority D: Given to all other nationals based on the ability of the applicant to contribute to the academic, sporting or artistic life of the school 

* In an attempt to maintain a healthy balance between Egyptians and expatriates (which is deemed a key aspect of our school and its mission), a minimum of 30% of our overall student population should be Egyptians; while no more than 50% in any particular year should be Egyptians. 


:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:


----------



## Lanason

Maroc_uk said:


> No equal opportunities as in they prioritise foreigners over locals which I dont agree with. If they choose according to academics, language, etc, then I understand, but not by race! Were in Egypt so they cant tell the locals that they are only considered once the foreigners get their place.


The School was founded by Shell and the British Embassy as a school for their staff. 

It is formally supported by the British and Dutch ambassadors. The School operates outside the rules of the Egyptian Ministry, so can decide its own Time Tabling and Term times.


----------



## Maroc_uk

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes we are in Egypt and they can and do tell locals they will be considered after foreigners get their place... no law against it as far as I know and then of course even if there is a law who the heck heeds it? Morally it is wrong a bit like Egyptians getting a cheaper price in shops compared to foreigners.


As u said, it is morally wrong. We were not brought up like that in our countries so why should we have that mentally now that were here. The locals can do what they like since its their country, we have to respect that. Just because we dont like something they do doesnt mean we should follow them! Its shocking how foreigners complain and find it fine to do the same. Lol.


----------



## txlstewart

Private schools can set admissions policies as they wish--that's why they are private schools! Public schools don't have that ability (in the US, at least).

Standards at NCBIS are high, and it truly would not be in a child's best interests to have to struggle too much. It can also kill their joy in learning. 

Any child attending an English-speaking school needs to speak English as much as possible away from school in order to develop fluency and have a high comfort level in the written language. I helps students later on (in high school) when they take standardized entrance exams for university that are in English.


----------



## Lanason

Maroc_uk said:


> As u said, it is morally wrong. We were not brought up like that in our countries so why should we have that mentally now that were here. The locals can do what they like since its their country, we have to respect that. Just because we dont like something they do doesnt mean we should follow them! Its shocking how foreigners complain and find it fine to do the same. Lol.


It's not morally wrong at all. It was set up for a purpose with a clear aim. If you don't like it - don't buy it.

If you don't like the price in a shop - don't buy it.

I say this to all Expats. If you don't like Egypt - go home.

I am here to help Egypt to change, take the Best of Egypt and combine with the Best of the West. That means its frustrating / challenging / difficult / rewarding / exciting. Not an easy task but one I am loving.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Lanason said:


> It's not morally wrong at all. It was set up for a purpose with a clear aim. If you don't like it - don't buy it.
> 
> If you don't like the price in a shop - don't buy it.
> 
> I say this to all Expats. If you don't like Egypt - go home.
> 
> I am here to help Egypt to change, take the Best of Egypt and combine with the Best of the West. That means its frustrating / challenging / difficult / rewarding / exciting. Not an easy task but one I am loving.




I am here to help Egypt change
If you dont like Egypt go home


----------



## MaidenScotland

Maroc_uk said:


> As u said, it is morally wrong. We were not brought up like that in our countries so why should we have that mentally now that were here. The locals can do what they like since its their country, we have to respect that. Just because we dont like something they do doesnt mean we should follow them! Its shocking how foreigners complain and find it fine to do the same. Lol.




Yes I do complain but I can honestly say I have never cheated or try to cheat anyone in my life... how can you respect anyone of any nationality who deliberately cheats you because you are a foreigner?


----------



## Lanason

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I do complain but I can honestly say I have never cheated or try to cheat anyone in my life... how can you respect anyone of any nationality who deliberately cheats you because you are a foreigner?


What's the difference between "cheating someone" and getting the best price for the Product/Service being offered.

Don't forget the rule is "Caveat emptor":eyebrows:


----------



## Maroc_uk

txlstewart said:


> Private schools can set admissions policies as they wish--that's why they are private schools! Public schools don't have that ability (in the US, at least).
> 
> Standards at NCBIS are high, and it truly would not be in a child's best interests to have to struggle too much. It can also kill their joy in learning.
> 
> Any child attending an English-speaking school needs to speak English as much as possible away from school in order to develop fluency and have a high comfort level in the written language. I helps students later on (in high school) when they take standardized entrance exams for university that are in English.


Of course, I agree. But thats not what I said...many egyptian kids speak english by the way, these schools have the right to be selective in terms of language but not race.


----------



## Maroc_uk

txlstewart said:


> The point of sending one's child to an international school is so the child will study the American or British curriculum. One class of Arabic a day is comparable to the one class of English. As for Religion--is it offered through your Mosque (to supplement what is taught in school? Perhaps a religious tutor would fill the gap....
> 
> Please remember that many of the international schools here have a high percentage of Egyptian students who are learning in a language that is not their first (and sometimes second), so cramming in even more things to study in the school day would be a bit overwhelming. Don't forget about travel time to and from school, time for homework, sports training, tutoring, family time--oh, and getting enough sleep on school nights! :-D


Yes, totally agree, as I said I will have to send him to a quran/arabic school aswell in order to make up for that loss in international schools. Thanks for your input )


----------



## txlstewart

I currently teach Egyptian students--they struggle in the areas I pointed out. Some come from households where family members only speak in Arabic. 

Practice outside of school is key!


----------



## Maroc_uk

Lanason said:


> It's not morally wrong at all. It was set up for a purpose with a clear aim. If you don't like it - don't buy it.
> 
> If you don't like the price in a shop - don't buy it.
> 
> I say this to all Expats. If you don't like Egypt - go home.
> 
> I am here to help Egypt to change, take the Best of Egypt and combine with the Best of the West. That means its frustrating / challenging / difficult / rewarding / exciting. Not an easy task but one I am loving.


Loool, well, as I explained earlier, i dont like the school so im not applying to it...so whats your point?! And yes, we all know its morally wrong, no need to fight it. If thats your attitude then how are u helping Egypt exactly, I doubt they need another person like you here.


----------



## Lanason

Maroc_uk said:


> Loool, well, as I explained earlier, i dont like the school so im not applying to it...so whats your point?! And yes, we all know its morally wrong, no need to fight it. If thats your attitude then how are u helping Egypt exactly, I doubt they need another person like you here.


I am not trying to change your mind - far from it. You are obviously doing a lot of research with specific objectives and needs. If CES fits your criterias then great. I really hope your kids do well there.

My point is simple - NCBIS is a school aimed at supporting Foreign workers in Egypt. Pure and simple, hence the rules. Because you think its morally wrong that doesn't mean that everyone shares your opinion.

Schooling is a key part of the deal for most Expats. If we couldn't find a good school it would be a major show stopper for most people with families. How that links with with my attitude I don't know. Anyway the school is not for you and the you are not for the school. That's fine by me. 

You are however correct, they don't need another person like me:clap2: . . . my skills and experience are rather unique in my industry.


----------



## expatagogo

Maroc_uk said:


> No equal opportunities as in they prioritise foreigners over locals which I dont agree with. If they choose according to academics, language, etc, then I understand, but not by race! Were in Egypt so they cant tell the locals that they are only considered once the foreigners get their place.


They can and do. It's a private school. If they choose to only admit students with blue eyes, they can do that. If they choose to only admit students that who's parents are alumni, they can do that. It's no different than private schools anywhere else in the world.

And it's not "racist".


----------



## Maroc_uk

MaidenScotland said:


> Yes I do complain but I can honestly say I have never cheated or try to cheat anyone in my life... how can you respect anyone of any nationality who deliberately cheats you because you are a foreigner?


If you dont respect the locals and you feel that they dont respect you too, then why are you here????? :confused2:


----------



## Lanason

Maroc_uk said:


> If you dont respect the locals and you feel that they dont respect you too, then why are you here????? :confused2:


Why are you here?:confused2::confused2::confused2:

However, I do think you made an excellent decision to live in Rehab.:clap2:


----------



## expatagogo

I thought that username looked familiar.

You're the person that wants to be a teacher, without ever learning how to teach. Perhaps you could overcome the blatant racism of private schools by homeschooling your own children. Leaving them to learn from someone who doesn't know what they're doing surely must be better than paying fees to put them in a proper, although "racist," school.

Or picking fights on an anonymous message board when you don't agree with what people are telling you.

Problem solved.


----------



## Lanason

expatagogo said:


> I thought that username looked familiar.
> 
> You're the person that wants to be a teacher, without ever learning how to teach. Perhaps you could overcome the blatant racism of private schools by homeschooling your own children. Leaving them to learn from someone who doesn't know what they're doing surely must be better than paying fees to put them in a proper, although "racist," school.
> 
> Or picking fights on an anonymous message board when you don't agree with what people are telling you.
> 
> Problem solved.


I was just thinking along the same lines :clap2:


----------



## Maroc_uk

Lanason said:


> I am not trying to change your mind - far from it. You are obviously doing a lot of research with specific objectives and needs. If CES fits your criterias then great. I really hope your kids do well there.
> 
> My point is simple - NCBIS is a school aimed at supporting Foreign workers in Egypt. Pure and simple, hence the rules. Because you think its morally wrong that doesn't mean that everyone shares your opinion.
> 
> Schooling is a key part of the deal for most Expats. If we couldn't find a good school it would be a major show stopper for most people with families. How that links with with my attitude I don't know. Anyway the school is not for you and the you are not for the school. That's fine by me.
> 
> You are however correct, they don't need another person like me:clap2: . . . my skills and experience are rather unique in my industry.


I dont "think" its morally wrong, I "know" its morally wrong. 

There are plenty of schools that foreigners can apply to, and they wont have problems getting into any of the international schools here due to their english, so there is no need for a school such as NCBIS. 

Companies who bring foreigners from abroad can make a deal with schools in order to make it easy for their staff to find schools for their kids, but for a school to say they prioritise foreigners over locals, thats completely wrong. And the fact that you dont see that as morally wrong, shows that your attitude is wrong.

Anyway, my post is regarding CES not NCBIS sooooo :focus:


----------



## Maroc_uk

expatagogo said:


> They can and do. It's a private school. If they choose to only admit students with blue eyes, they can do that. If they choose to only admit students that who's parents are alumni, they can do that. It's no different than private schools anywhere else in the world.
> 
> And it's not "racist".


Yes, private schools do have a right to be selective, but not with race. If you went to a job interview at a foreign company in the UK and they told you that your not in because of your nationality, how would you feel, especially if it was a good company...im quite sure you would call that racist. Funny how you come into another country and decide to change the definition of racism so that you can feel priviliged :confused2:


----------



## Lanason

I'm glad that you believe your opinion is fact, but as you say :focus:

Ok - so what was the turnover of Teaching staff at CES last year ? Any idea? Percentage wise??


----------



## Maroc_uk

expatagogo said:


> I thought that username looked familiar.
> 
> You're the person that wants to be a teacher, without ever learning how to teach. Perhaps you could overcome the blatant racism of private schools by homeschooling your own children. Leaving them to learn from someone who doesn't know what they're doing surely must be better than paying fees to put them in a proper, although "racist," school.
> 
> Or picking fights on an anonymous message board when you don't agree with what people are telling you.
> 
> Problem solved.


Looool, what are you angry about? If you dont like this discussion then dont get involved. I started this topic and it had nothing to do with NCBIS/racism, I asked about CES. People should keep to the original subject, otherwise they shouldnt comment.

Whats being a teacher got to do with it? Did you read my "teaching" post properly...I asked "how" can I get into teaching here seeing that I dont have experience, its a very valid question, how else can people be something without knowing how? :confused2: You have to start somewhere obviously...I am a scientist by profession but I started by asking how I can be one and then I became one, thats how it works. I want to learn how to teach in order to become a teacher.

And why would I homeschool when there are plenty of good schools in Egypt? Maybe you didnt read the discussion properly, but I am not saying that all private schools in Egypt are being racist, if that was the case then I wouldnt be posting about CES which is a private school here that I want to send my child to. Very strange how your changing the topic (or maybe you misunderstood).


----------



## expatagogo

Maroc_uk said:


> Yes, private schools do have a right to be selective, but not with race. If you went to a job interview at a foreign company in the UK and they told you that your not in because of your nationality, how would you feel, especially if it was a good company...im quite sure you would call that racist. Funny how you come into another country and decide to change the definition of racism so that you can feel priviliged :confused2:


Funny how you have me all figured out. 

Even funnier that you have no clue what racism means. It doesn't mean discriminating against someone because of their nationality, it means discriminating against someone because of their ethnic background, their skin color in particular.

Sheesh.


----------



## txlstewart

Maroc_uk said:


> If you dont respect the locals and you feel that they dont respect you too, then why are you here????? :confused2:


She respects those who deserve to be respected regardless of their nationality---it is clearly evident in her posts.

I think it is inane for anyone to think you must respect every single person in a country or you must leave it.... Every country, every culture, every religion, every school, every apartment building has good and bad people in it.....are we supposed to respect the person who calls constantly saying that "I loves you" even though he got the mobile from randomly dialing, or the person who sexually harrasses ANY woman on the street (Western or Egyptian, veiled or not)?

I choose to respect those who treat me kindly, provide good service, and those who return my smile on the street. (I only smile at other women out of respect for the culture here.) I respect those who work hard and don't expect certain priviledges just because they recently came into money.

As to the true international schools here in Cairo--all have entrance requirements. If a child does not get in, there is usually a good reason: academic ability, behavior problems at current/prior schools, a waiting list...... It's a fact of life everywhere, and I am sincerely tired of people using the "race card" whenever convenient. 

If you don't like our opinions, you are free to stop reading them.


----------



## Maroc_uk

Lanason said:


> Why are you here?:confused2::confused2::confused2:
> 
> However, I do think you made an excellent decision to live in Rehab.:clap2:



Doesnt matter why im here...what matters is that I respect the locals and so they respect me and so I dont have a problem with living here  

With regards the teacher turnover at CES, I dont know. As the topic is regarding CES, it would be great to know.


----------



## Lanason

Maroc_uk said:


> Doesnt matter why im here...what matters is that I respect the locals and so they respect me and so I dont have a problem with living here
> 
> With regards the teacher turnover at CES, I dont know. As the topic is regarding CES, it would be great to know.


You asked in a previous post "If you dont respect the locals and you feel that they don't respect you too, then why are you here?????"
I was interested to hear you reason for being here, (it often puts comments into perspective) but I respect your privacy and decision not to tell us.

Anyway I'm told the answer is around 80%. Draw your own conclusions :brick:


----------



## Maroc_uk

Its so sad how foreigners come to these countries and leave behind what they were "supposedly" taught in their own countries...equal oppurtunities, morality, respect, etc. I think the real problem is that Egyptians need to stand up for their people and country, just like the emiratis do, I so rate them, no foreigner can feel privileged there thats for sure. 

Well, im sorry to those who feel that I have come to pick a fight or whatever. No harm ment. If anyone wants to continue with the original topic then feel free to do so, if not then im sure there are many other topics in this forum that you can head to


----------



## Lanason

Maroc_uk said:


> Its so sad how foreigners come to these countries and leave behind what they were "supposedly" taught in their own countries...equal oppurtunities, morality, respect, etc. I think the real problem is that Egyptians need to stand up for their people and country, just like the emiratis do, I so rate them, no foreigner can feel privileged there thats for sure.
> 
> Well, im sorry to those who feel that I have come to pick a fight or whatever. No harm ment. If anyone wants to continue with the original topic then feel free to do so, if not then im sure there are many other topics in this forum that you can head to


I thought you wanted to go back to TOPIC - obviously not

:closed_2: as far as I am concerned.


----------



## Maroc_uk

Lanason said:


> You asked in a previous post "If you dont respect the locals and you feel that they don't respect you too, then why are you here?????"
> I was interested to hear you reason for being here, (it often puts comments into perspective) but I respect your privacy and decision not to tell us.
> 
> Anyway I'm told the answer is around 80%. Draw your own conclusions :brick:



Thankyou for the respect. Originally I was here due to my husbands work (he was transferred here from the UK), I wasnt very keen about the move because I didnt know much about the country and people, I thought I would give it a try and I love it  We have now decided to stay here permenantly (at least for the time being), really cant see myself leaving here anytime soon, so im trying to sort out schooling for my son and obviously am looking for a british school incase we do decide to go back.

Ok, so the turnover is not good. Do you know why this is? Have you heard anything else about the school? I visited them and liked it, the registrar and the teachers seemed very nice, I felt comfortable, but I really dont know much more so finding it hard to decide.


----------



## Maroc_uk

Lanason said:


> I thought you wanted to go back to TOPIC - obviously not
> 
> :closed_2: as far as I am concerned.


Sorry, but had to reply to the last post which wasnt yours.


----------



## txlstewart

Pay might be a reason, the uncertainty, air quality and the associated health risks....


----------



## ArabianNights

You guys are on about school's being or not being racist. Im still miffed about the fact that ARABS, not Egyptians only, but ARABS gets to pay 2 EGP to get into the Pyramids and foreigners have to pay 60 EGP. I know its small - but jeeeez it really gets to me!


----------



## Maroc_uk

txlstewart said:


> Pay might be a reason, the uncertainty, air quality and the associated health risks....


I have heard they pay very well, hence the high fees. But it could also be due to the revolution last year, I have heard many teachers from many schools have left the country due to safety reasons, I am hoping thats the reason and not the actual school itself.

Not sure if anyone knows anything about the power lines next to the school...I didnt really notice them until people started pointing it out, alot of people are afraid to apply due to the closeness of the lines to the school...should I be worried? Would a school be allowed to build that close to a power line if it is that unsafe? Im quite worried now that I have heard this...


----------



## Noranora

*Cairo English school*

Hi,
I had a terrible experience with Cairo English school, yes teachers turn over is extremely high, teaching quality is quite poor, my children had good school reports, but when they went for IGCSE exams, they simply failed. The school failed in one of these years to provide for a rugby PE coach after they informed student that we would have rugby for a sport, there was no apology for that. It also attracted my attention that they had what I would call "a teacher family" meaning a male teacher, and his wife who is a teacher and his mother and father in law who happen to be librarians, administrator or teachers. My son had a good level Arabic class but there was a little problem he had very high marks for a bad work, I had to worn my son, because in my opinion this was the problem of this school. Ah.... I heared about Cairo modern school and there is a great school called British school in 6 October city, I hearted it is the oldest international school in Egypt.


----------



## RPC

Noranora said:


> Hi,
> I had a terrible experience with Cairo English school, yes teachers turn over is extremely high, teaching quality is quite poor, my children had good school reports, but when they went for IGCSE exams, they simply failed. The school failed in one of these years to provide for a rugby PE coach after they informed student that we would have rugby for a sport, there was no apology for that. It also attracted my attention that they had what I would call "a teacher family" meaning a male teacher, and his wife who is a teacher and his mother and father in law who happen to be librarians, administrator or teachers. My son had a good level Arabic class but there was a little problem he had very high marks for a bad work, I had to worn my son, because in my opinion this was the problem of this school. Ah.... I heared about Cairo modern school and there is a great school called British school in 6 October city, I hearted it is the oldest international school in Egypt.


.. if you mean BISC "British International School of Cairo" ... then based on my family experience I can tell you the following:
1. it should be indeed the oldest British school in Cairo... previously located in Zamalek now in 6th of October.
2. academically it use to be with no doubts, the best British school in Cairo, however, since the revolution has lost ground due to the difficulties in recruiting good teachers... lots of them left due to the instability and finding same quality is now very hard. 
3. great facilities .. unique I would say .. unfortunately they can't be used after school hours.
4. from the social point of view... for non egyptians children, this is a VERY difficult environment, which means, you will be considered a "B" school member, you will most probably end up isolated. For the school students standards, "Non Egyptians" are also considered mixed parents students. There are unfortunately very few expats children which makes the school less international then what declares to be, it is very hard to make friendships with local students... if your child has difficulties in integrating in a new school then this is a no fly zone for him... reason is, most of the students are in there since kindergarden and most of them have tight family-parental relationships... 

The real current valuable assets of BISC are:

1. the fact that more students will end up their studies with an "IAB" (International Baccalaureate ) Diploma.:clap2:

2. the school "Principal", who has been managing the school in a solid professional way, also during the most difficult moments of the revolution.:clap2:


----------



## Biffy

hahahaha

It should do all of the above in the exams - given the VERY VERY high school fees - if it didn't I would surely want my money back!!!!!


----------

